# Java.lang.NullPointerException



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a new problem for me as i have been using REW for about 6 months with NO problems at all. It was maybe 3 or 4 weeks of not using REW when i went to fire it up and i get this error message:hissyfit:. I have tried removing and reinstalling both REW and Java and i still get this error. I searched and found a thread mentioning using the standard windows "theme", and as far as i know i am and always have been. I may be missing something here though so some suggestions on where to look would be great. Any other ideas to get REW back up and running would be great as well!
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you tried rolling back to, say, a fortnight ago?
Some of the windows updates "break" things.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Please post the details of the error message.


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

Robbo266317, 
if you mean using System Restore, no i have not as most time i have used System Restore in the past it causes other problems for me and usually doesn't fix much either. I have thought about trying it but i think i leave it as a last resort.

Johnm, here are the details:

Message:
java.lang.NullPointerException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)
sun.swing.WindowsPlacesBar.<init>(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.updateUseShellFolder(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installComponents(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
com.sun.java.swing.plaf.windows.WindowsFileChooserUI.installUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComponent.setUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.updateUI(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.setup(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JFileChooser.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o$34.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o.I(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.o.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.UA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.run(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.main(Unknown Source)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This is a Java rather than REW issue, it can occur if system icons were replaced with icons from another application and that application was later removed, so the icons end up missing. Windows uses a default when it can't find the specified icon, but Java just gives up. A possible workaround is:

1. Right click on desktop
2. Click on Properties from the pop-up menu
3. Under the desktop tab select the Customize Desktop... button, a list of desktop items will be displayed
4. Restore default icons for all system icons in the list


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply, i figured it was Java related but since removing and reinstalling didn't work i was lost. So i tried your work around and as my luck have it, it didn't work for me. I guess i can try system restore but i never have good luck with that either.
Any other tips?
A will remove and reinstall Java again.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

This can also be triggered by external drives that have custom icons, in which case unplugging the drive may help. I'll put a workaround in the next V5 beta release, but could be a couple of weeks before that is uploaded.

Reinstalling Java will have no effect on this at all, nor will system Restore, don't waste time on that.


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

I currently have no external devices/drives hooked up right now. Is there anything at all i can do for the time being? Was hoping to run some graphs for a while now but this error is holding me. Not the end of the world if i have to wait. Thanks for all your work a very cool and helpful software like this, it's much appreciated by many!!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, since it used to work there may be something you have uninstalled recently that if put back would get things going again, or it may be that something recently added has triggered the problem. Beyond that I'm afraid you'll need to wait for the next V5 beta.


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

Are there any other programs required for REW to work? I don't know how to look at programs that have been removed so i don't know what to reinstall if anything.
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

94hondaprelude said:


> Are there any other programs required for REW to work?


No, REW only needs Java, but there must have been something that used the icons that Java can no longer find. These would be desktop icons, so an example might be a custom theme, but generally that should be fixed by going through the procedure I posted above, selecting each icon in turn and choosing "Restore Default".


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

Ok, i have done that procedure several times now and rebooted several time as well with no luck. I guess i will have to wait for the fix, how long did you think it will be?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Should be within 2 weeks.


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

Great! Thats not bad at all i think i'll manage till then 
Thanks again for all your help and for the great program!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've uploaded a new version with a workaround to try and fix the file chooser problem, let me know if it works.


----------



## 94hondaprelude (Mar 11, 2010)

It just so happens my computer crashed this weekend so i had to reformat. Upon doing so and reinstalling REW i now have no problems...... i suspected this would be the case since whatever problem i did have would most likely be fixed with the reformat and reinstallation of everything. 
Thanks again for your help, i am kinda bummed i wont be able to tell ya if your workaround will fix my issue though. I suppose whatever caused the crash could have been the same thing that caused my REW problems but i had no signs of computer problems at all and the crash was totally unexpected. REW not working was the only other weird thing going on with the computer......
Anyways things are good now,
Thanks!!


----------

